# Is frequent drying ok?



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Is it ok to use the force dryer (not a heat dryer) frequently? During the summer, Bentley is at the pool (or in the fountain or sprinkler) all the time. Can i use the dryer on him to dry him and keep his coat straight or will I damage his skin and/or coat?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

The dog show people dry their dogs alot so it must be okay. Personally, I let my guy swim all week and dry out naturally. But on the weekend he gets an official grooming, blow dry and the works. I enjoy doing it and he keeps a pretty nice coat during the week.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Who needs to blow dry in this summer heat lol! My boy swims everyday and drys fast naturally.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes it's fine to force dry often. I use mine all the time. During the summer I have to make sure Riley is completely dry or risk getting a hot spot.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> Is it ok to use the force dryer (not a heat dryer) frequently? During the summer, Bentley is at the pool (or in the fountain or sprinkler) all the time. Can i use the dryer on him to dry him and keep his coat straight or will I damage his skin and/or coat?


I only air dry the area behind Mick's ears and on the sides of his face. Prone to mats behind the ears (curly thick fur) and the face is because he was prone to hot spots there.
Easier to spend a couple of minutes drying then vet appointments or manuvering hair mats.


----------

